# turbo kit?



## latinanena36 (Jan 31, 2006)

Do you know if their any turbo kit for the altima ser?


----------



## altyser (Sep 30, 2005)

Yeah one company makes a turbo for the 3.5 altima, It takes about 2 months to make b/c it's made to order and costs $6300. it's a good set up b/c it will run 350whp @5.5psi. But inorder to do all this you need an ecu flash and stupid techosquare isn't done with one for the ser yet.


----------

